# Best Trumpet Call



## jr123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who would yall suggest for a trumpet call?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know if it's the "best" but I know one that'll never leave my vest. I have a MKW.


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Feb 5, 2015)

Billy Buice


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 5, 2015)

billy for sure


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 5, 2015)

As with everything best is subjective to the user, there are good calls and not so good calls regardless of type.. 

I have little experience with different trumpets, I have a MKW and when I practice can make it sound like a turkey and it draws easy.. So I think its pretty good.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2015)

I really like trumpets made by Billy Buice of Canton. They fit my style of calling very well. The turkeys like them too.


----------



## davisd9 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't know if it's the "best" but I know one that'll never leave my vest. I have a MKW.



Everyone has their preference as stated.  It is about like Ford vs Chevy or Remington vs Browning.  For me I would have to agree with Mr. Hawk, MKW is my top choice!







(Beautiful trumpet Mr. Hawk! African Blackwood?)


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> I really like trumpets made by Billy Buice of Canton. They fit my style of calling very well. The turkeys like them too.



Nice collection of calls!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> I really like trumpets made by Billy Buice of Canton. They fit my style of calling very well. The turkeys like them too.



Very nice Will.


----------



## jr123 (Feb 5, 2015)

How do I get in touch with Billy?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2015)

jr123 said:


> How do I get in touch with Billy?



Calling him works pretty well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> Calling him works pretty well.



Does he respond better to tree yelps or excited yelps?


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd never tried a Trumpet until about three years ago.  Decided to give it a try and went with one from MKW.  I'm sure their are several good Trumpets out there but my MKW seemed to work pretty good the first two weeks of the season so I never really bothered to try any others.  Since then I decided to give a wingbone a try.  I've had similar results with my Sharpe wingbone.  Good luck with which ever you choose.   They are addicting.


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2015)

I like mine from mkw.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a MKW as well that is a great trumpet. Draws air smoothly and is full of turkey.

Unfortunately, I do not think Mike is turning calls at this time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

six said:


> I'd never tried a Trumpet until about three years ago.  Decided to give it a try and went with one from MKW.  I'm sure their are several good Trumpets out there but my MKW seemed to work pretty good the first two weeks of the season so I never really bothered to try any others.  Since then I decided to give a wingbone a try.  I've had similar results with my Sharpe wingbone.  Good luck with which ever you choose.   They are addicting.




Head collector.    What do you do with them?


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2015)

Used to give them to a taxidermist.


----------



## NUTT (Feb 5, 2015)

Stop shooting all them jakes


----------



## six (Feb 5, 2015)

NUTT said:


> Stop shooting all them jakes



Trust me!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2015)

I used to save em heads for my taxidermist too but since TSS.... well, he said don't bother? I also have a MKW a very old Billy Buice, and 1 from Misfire, All sound very good and different. I also have 1 of each of Mark Sharps calls and I think I can play them better than any trumpet I own, but I don't claim to be no Herb Albert either!!!


----------



## spydermon (Feb 5, 2015)

Any other makers?  In state or out?


----------



## davisd9 (Feb 5, 2015)

Charlie Hudson of Travelers Rest, SC makes a good one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 5, 2015)

spydermon said:


> Any other makers?  In state or out?



If you have a facebook, check out Mac Daddy Custom Calls. One of his is on my wish list.


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cox and Buice


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 6, 2015)

Buice Trumpets are as good as it gets and you won't be put on a waiting list. Billy will have one on hand to send you.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 6, 2015)

rem 300 said:


> Cox and Buice



I have 3 from LF Cox.  Can't judge any others since that is all I've had and needed.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 6, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> I have 3 from LF Cox.  Can't judge any others since that is all I've had and needed.



LF makes a great call. I truly think you are doing a disservice to yourself if you don't own a Buice. I say that because I know you have an appreciation for custom calls


----------



## ol bob (Feb 6, 2015)

I make trumpets and for the  money you can't beat a Buice he has been making them for 50 years and you will never meet a nicer person.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 6, 2015)

Here u go GP
I got this Billy Buice from a guy who ran a sporting goods store in the late 70s early 80s I think, Billys son I think came around and sold it to him but he gave up on it and gave it to me. It came with a second pink acrylic mouth piece.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 6, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> I have 3 from LF Cox.  Can't judge any others since that is all I've had and needed.



Same here I have only used one of Franks Trumpet's because that is what I learned on and it's the only one I have. I may try some others before it's over with.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 6, 2015)

Played some misfire trumpets today, they sounded pretty darn good,
MKW is always à good choice, but Mike is on vacation for a little bit. Billy Macallister is making some good ones too!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 7, 2015)

There was a deal on a Buice trumpet the other day on OG


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 7, 2015)

Misfire makes a fine trumpet


----------



## Tomturkey (Feb 17, 2015)

*Billy Buice*

Can anyone provide contact information for Mr Buice?? Interested in one of his trumpet calls.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 17, 2015)

Tomturkey said:


> Can anyone provide contact information for Mr Buice?? Interested in one of his trumpet calls.



PM sent


----------



## CJ87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Fred cox jr in North Carolina makes great trumpets and wishbones and you can send him a wing one from a gobbler you kill and he'll customize it with any color or anything you want on it. He is a great guy and he has all the info you would need on his website www.grandslamturkeycalls.com.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> LF makes a great call. I truly think you are doing a disservice to yourself if you don't own a Buice. I say that because I know you have an appreciation for custom calls



True that I like custom calls.  However, I already have more than I need.  I hate to see usable stuff sit on the shelf.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> True that I like custom calls.  However, I already have more than I need.  I hate to see usable stuff sit on the shelf.



A man can never have too much money, fishing tackle, guns, and turkey calls.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 18, 2015)

goblr77 said:


> A man can never have too much money, fishing tackle, guns, and turkey calls.



not according to Matthew 6:19


----------

